# The answer to the question: "How much meat can you put into a 22.5" WSM?"



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2013)

So my folks just finished up a major remodel of their house (pushed one entire side out 14 feet!), and wanted to do an open house / thank you party for the contractors, friends, and family. So naturally they contacted me about providing a bunch of smoked meaty goodness! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We decided to do pulled pork and chopped brisket sandwiches using the potato rolls they sell at Costco for buns (the small buns help keep the portion sizes more even). They sent me $200 for meat and fuel purchase and I grabbed four 10-12 lb. pork butts, and three 12-14 lb. briskets.













DSCN1697.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






Made a rub that was more on the savory side - less on the sugar - since it was being used on both the pork and the brisket. Gave everything a good dusting. Meats ready and smoker up to temp @ 9:30 PM.













DSCN1698.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






Four pork butts on the bottom rack - had to get creative and stand them up on the cut side, by morning they will have shrunk down enough that I can lay them flat.













DSCN1700.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






One of the briskets was very wide so had to get creative again, and decided to use my Weber rib rack to stand them on their side - again planning on laying them flat in the AM.

Just for the record that's 85 lbs. of meat in one load of the 22.5" WSM! Not to shabby!













DSCN1702.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






Got everything cruising along at 240° in a mix of apple and mesquite to start, got it all tucked in with the welding blanket wrapped around the smoker - it will chug along low and slow all night long with no worries!













DSCN0938.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






See you all in the morning!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow I would have bet against that! Did you wrap it with the wielding blanket in case the smoker blew up? LOL....

I am impressed! Lookin good too!


----------



## gomez93 (Dec 15, 2013)

Most impressive indeed!

I've had 8 butts in mine a few times but I don't think I would have even tried to do as much meat as you have in yours!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2013)

.... as promised some AM pictures:

The butts are doing well, think I will just leave them as is.













DSCN1705.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






Briskets are doing well, but I laid them out with a tiny bit of overlap.... one is actually getting close to done. The rack idea works well, but I may try to find a rack with wider openings... or make one.













DSCN1704.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2013)

Gomez93 said:


> Most impressive indeed!
> 
> I've had 8 butts in mine a few times but I don't think I would have even tried to do as much meat as you have in yours!


Eight butts is very respectable as well! The most I had done prior to this was 3 butts and two briskets, so I knew going it in that it was going to be a squeeze, but I was fairly certain I could pull it off....lol.


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2013)

Money shots:













DSCN1708.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013


















DSCN1706.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013






.... and an adorably cute BBQ princess... hoping for some Que!













DSCN1710.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Dec 15, 2013


----------



## chucho (Dec 15, 2013)

So I should be tasting some of this goodness at work tomorrow!!! lol


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 15, 2013)

Chucho said:


> So I should be tasting some of this goodness at work tomorrow!!! lol


Ummmmm...... NO! lol


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 16, 2013)

He's stingy, if you can get here, you're a guest in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 16, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> He's stingy, if you can get here, you're a guest in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol... my problem is that Chucho is a co-worker of mine, so I can't hide a smoke from him!

... now if he wants to drive the 4.5 hrs to the party at my parents house next weekend then he's invited... lol.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 16, 2013)

Did you have to add coals in the middle of the night?  I have the 18.5 model and i have to replace coals about every 3 hours.  Is there a secret trick as to smoking all night without replacing coals?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks great by the way


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 17, 2013)

mattyoc20 said:


> Did you have to add coals in the middle of the night?  I have the 18.5 model and i have to replace coals about every 3 hours.  Is there a secret trick as to smoking all night without replacing coals?





mattyoc20 said:


> Looks great by the way


Thanks! I'm drooling over it sitting in my fridge till Saturday... lol.


mattyoc20 said:


> Did you have to add coals in the middle of the night?  I have the 18.5 model and i have to replace coals about every 3 hours.  Is there a secret trick as to smoking all night without replacing coal


I sent you a PM, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------

